# Oneração



## Cipriana

el contexto es:
...aquisição, alienação ou oneração de bens móveis e imóveis 

alguien tiene ganas de explicarme esta palabra...


----------



## Vanda

Ok, vamos lá:
onerar = Sujeitar a ônus; impor ônus ou obrigação /  Impor pesados tributos ou ônus.

ônus - que recai sobre coisas móveis ou imóveis, por força de direitos reais sobre coisas alheias. 

Contudo, como envolve jargão jurídico, vou tentar achar uma explicação mais apropriada.


----------



## Cipriana

E sabe cómo sería a tradução para o espanhol de ONERAÇÃO. Sei que existe onerar mas não acho oneración.


----------



## Vanda

Quem me dera!  Um exemplo de onerar um imóvel é hipotecá-lo.

Será que pelo significado de ônus em espanhol você conseguirá relacionar ao termo usado? Veja. 

Gravamen?


----------



## Lusitania

aquisição é compra, alienação é venda ou seja, transferência de domínio de uma coisa (imóvel) para outra pessoa, onerar é como diz a Vanda, pode ser por exemplo uma hipoteca. Não sei como se diz oneração em Espanhol  Lo siento.


----------



## Cipriana

Obrigada gente. Vou usar HIPOTECA mesmo.


----------



## Tomby

*Cipriana*, como bem disse, "_oneración_" não existe em espanhol, mas sim "_*oneroso*_", palavra relacionada com "_gravamen_" como disse nossa Moderadora Vanda. 
Atenção à palavra "_hipoteca_" porque se trata do direito real mais extenso depois do "domínio ou propriedade" e em Espanha tem um corpo legislativo distinto do Código Civil. 
Oneroso em espanhol: Que ocasiona uma despesa. Exemplo, “um convite oneroso”. Também o que estabelece uma reciprocidade de prestações, a diferença do que se adquire a título lucrativo.
Espero ter ajudado.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Cipriana

Sí, has ayudado pero cómo dirías Oneração entonces? Cuál sería la mejor palabra para reemplazar Oneração? (No encuentro el ? invertido en ninguna parte )


----------



## Tomby

Depende do contexto. Talvez "_transacción onerosa_" ou "_negocio oneroso_".
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Lusitania

Cipriana,

Nós também não utilizamos muito o termo oneração, mas mais contrato oneroso por exemplo. A explicação do TT está correcta. Pretende a tradução para espanhol ou para português? Já estou meio confusa.

Também existe um fórum jurídico, talvez possa colocar a questão por lá.

Beijos


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Podría ser pignoración:
RAE *pignorar.*
(Del lat. _pignorāre_).
*1.* tr. Dar o dejar en prenda.


----------



## Carfer

Bolavà detectiu said:


> Podría ser pignoración:
> RAE *pignorar.*
> (Del lat. _pignorāre_).
> *1.* tr. Dar o dejar en prenda.



O problema é que esses termos têm um correspondente directo em português (_'penhor','penhorar', 'empenhar'_) e quer a _'prenda_' espanhola quer o '_penhor_' português só se aplicam a coisas móveis pelo que há uma parte da expressão inicial cuja tradução foi pedida, _'oneração de bens móveis *e imóveis*_', que não cobrem. 
É certo que '_oneración_' não existe em espanhol. (Curiosamente, todos os casos de textos em espanhol em que o termo aparece são traduções do português, especialmente do brasileiro). Mas nada obriga, naturalmente, a que um substantivo tenha de ser traduzido por outro substantivo. Há perífrases, há verbos, há expressões que não sendo pares da expressão traduzida do ponto de vista linguístico contêm todo o significado relevante dela.   
Estamos no domínio da garantia das obrigações (ou seja, dos actos jurídicos que se destinam a garantir ou reforçar a posição do credor face a um eventual incumprimento do devedor), portanto, pergunto: '_dar en garantía_' não serviria? (cobre a oneração de móveis e de imóveis). Ou '_gravar_' ou, se se quiser mesmo um substantivo, '_gravamen_'?



Tomby said:


> Depende do contexto. Talvez "_transacción onerosa_" ou "_negocio oneroso_".



Sim, mas não é a mesma coisa. '_Oneroso_' tem, obviamente, um parentesco semântico com _'oneração_'. Diz-se '_onerar_' um bem porque da sua _'oneração_' resulta uma limitação do direito de propriedade ou do usufruto que sobre ele recaia. Ou seja, impõe-se-lhe um ónus, um gravame. Os bens onerados ficam adstritos ao cumprimento da obrigação, ficam como garantia do direito do credor (*). Não obstante, '_oneroso_' tem um significado mais amplo: diz-se de tudo o que tem um custo ( e diz-se '_gratuito_', pelo contrário, aquilo que o não tem). Ora, num negócio 'oneroso', numa _'transacção onerosa_' pode não existir uma garantia. Quem me impede de emprestar dinheiro a alguém e, ingenuamente, não lhe exigir garantias de que me devolverá o dinheiro? Consequentemente, trata-se de coisas aparentadas, mas diferentes. 

(*)Na sua origem, '_credor_' é aquele que crê, ou seja, que acredita que o devedor cumprirá a sua obrigação. Contudo, em matéria de teres e haveres, de dinheiros e valores que tais, a humanidade revela maior sensatez e não atribui a esta crença a mesma certeza, a mesma infalibilidade, que atribui a outras. Neste caso, a crença do credor não dispensa algo palpável que lhe garanta que não se trata de uma ilusão. Daí a necessidade da garantia, seja ela uma fiança, um penhor, uma hipoteca ou outras que a imaginação humana foi entretanto criando.


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Hola Carfer,
Dar en garantía sería muy adecuado creo, gracias por tu explicación, porque es cierto que los inmuebles no son pignorables ni tampoco algunos bienes muebles, como los planes de pensión, por ejemplo.


----------

